# Best Board Bag?



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm looking into buying a travel back for long flights and wanted to get info or recommendations to buy one. I'm currently hell bent on buying the Flow Board Shuttle (since I already own the rest of their gear). My boards range from 159-162cm.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

You might want to search the forum.
I know this has been discussed to death previously.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Search function has its limitations. "Bag" is too short and "Board bag" would bring thousands of posts with "board" in it. Once struggled while searching "cat" threads  

Here are two threads on the topic I know of:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/78754-board-bags-long-trips.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/77602-good-board-bag.html


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

neni said:


> Search function has its limitations. "Bag" is too short and "Board bag" would bring thousands of posts with "board" in it. Once struggled while searching "cat" threads
> 
> Here are two threads on the topic I know of:
> 
> ...


My first reaction to the search was "momma mia that's a lot of pages".

I looked at dakine, but they wouldn't match up with my other gear (not that I'm an uptight-metro-sexual-fashion-geek) but the quality and rave reviews make it so appealing.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Dakine or Burton with wheels, all you need to know. Padded coffin bags are best, but add protection, weight and price. Matching your other Flow gear up with your board bag is one of the dumbest things I've heard this morning. Unless your sponsored you should consider buying the best gear that fits your needs at a price you're comfortable with. All matching gear is meh :dizzy:

There is also the sport tube, but that's a different beast.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Dakine or Burton with wheels, all you need to know. Padded coffin bags are best, but add protection, weight and price. Matching your other Flow gear up with your board bag is one of the dumbest things I've heard this morning. Unless your sponsored you should consider buying the best gear that fits your needs at a price your comfortable with. All matching gear is meh :dizzy:
> 
> There is also the sport tube, but that's a different beast.


Yeah it's dumb, but I'm more to the red, black, and white colorways. I also checked out the sports tube but I'm not going to war with my gear. I just need something to protect my gear from this...


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> Once struggled while searching "cat" threads


:thumbsup:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Yeah it's dumb, but I'm more to the red, black, and white colorways. I also checked out the sports tube but I'm not going to war with my gear. I just need something to protect my gear from this...


Color is pretty much the last thing you should care about. Number 1 is fit, 2 is protection 3, ergonomics, 4 weight, 5 durability (in no particular order actually). I mean, you're just going to stuff it in the corner most of the time. Are you trying to look good going through the airport? Cause no one gives a shit.

unrelated side note: whichever jack ass came up with the word 'colorways' is a complete douchebag.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Bite the bullet and get a sport tube, it is the best buy out there FULL STOP...!!!

I bought a wheelie gig back and it lasted 2 trips before it was ripped and thus not capable of doing what it was supposed to do, so i invested in a sport tube and the versatility is just so worth the extra money, in my mind anyway, that and it doesn't matter how many bags are thrown on top of it, being a hard case, it just does not matter...!!!

That and it is always easy to find your... Haha...


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> Color is pretty much the last thing you should care about. Number 1 is fit, 2 is protection 3, ergonomics, 4 weight, 5 durability (in no particular order actually). I mean, you're just going to stuff it in the corner most of the time. Are you trying to look good going through the airport? Cause no one gives a shit.
> 
> unrelated side note: whichever jack ass came up with the word 'colorways' is a complete douchebag.


I completely agree here. Ergonomics is a big factor if you have to carry the bag very far. I took mine from Indiana to NYC and then to Vermont. I have the K2 padded bag. It sucked balls carrying that thing. By the time I got to the rental car place from airport to train to subway to the walk to the apartment and back to subway my fucking arm was about to fall off. The sling makes it really awkward to carry as well. I now hate that K2 bag. I wouldn't recommend it.

Jason


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> Color is pretty much the last thing you should care about. Number 1 is fit, 2 is protection 3, ergonomics, 4 weight, 5 durability (in no particular order actually). I mean, you're just going to stuff it in the corner most of the time. Are you trying to look good going through the airport? Cause no one gives a shit.
> 
> unrelated side note: whichever jack ass came up with the word 'colorways' is a complete douchebag.


No, I just have favorite colors, if people in the airport think it's dumb screw them. I had a old K2 bag with zero padding and was damn near impossible to carry, maneuverability is a big factor for me.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

https://www.sportube.com/Easy-Pull-Handle-p/ezpul.htm

This makes moving a bag very very easy...!!!

I swear by it, and with no flex in the bag, and the wheels being good, you really should consider it, if colour is the only thing putting you off then they do a silver edition as well which comes with handle, lock etc...

https://www.sportube.com/Special-Edition-Series-3-Sportube-p/31brdpldx.htm


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay I'm game for this, an extra $50 isn't the end. It's durable, but it does seem a bit clunky, then again it is a hard case.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> https://www.sportube.com/Easy-Pull-Handle-p/ezpul.htm
> 
> This makes moving a bag very very easy...!!!
> 
> ...


The grey colour is a nice alternative, if they ever stock it again. It's been unavailable for pretty much all of 2013.
Last trips I've been on, I saw several black ones in the mix at luggage claim, so a different colour or lots of stickers will ease identification.

Agree that Dakine and Burton are the way to go for soft sided bags though. Doesn't mean the Flow bag is no good, but try and compare to the Dakine/burton models before buying.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

AFter ruining a bag i paid £90 for and it was good quality... Burton... I was loathed to buy another, so i opted for the sportube without thinking twice, i have flown with that maybe 20 times now, and reckon i would easily of killed at least 1 maybe 2 normal bags, so it has saved me money for sure, and the walking with it is no problem whatsoever...

It is also really handy for storing your stuff over the summer, or if going on a trip for a week with the car, it straps easily on a roofrack as well... So the uses are endless...

I would not use anything else now, and wish i could of got hold of the silver, but all that we get in the UK is black anyway, so as someone else said, stickers is easy...!!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I saw several black ones in the mix at luggage claim, so a different colour or lots of stickers will ease identification.


As already stated, stickers solve this, but so does a really bright coloured ribben not long in length but just tied around the handle in a knot makes this very simple...


----------

